# An RV you can park in town?



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just seen this in the ARV mag.>>>HERE<<<

Best of both worlds?

Olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

WoW, thats too good Olley they wont let it in the country in case poeple like it :!:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Cracking machine Olley. Geo, what you like :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi just seen this in the ARV mag.
> 
> "I just gotta get me one of these"!!!!!!


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

That's one hell of a tow car and caravan combo. :wink: CC should try for tow car of the year


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi did you see at the top of the page, the lengths 8O up to 54.5' long. you might have a problem on the odd site. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Beautiful Olley, I have just ordered one mate :lol: :lol: I wish.......
Just a thought, do you think sites would charge extra for it in the same way as they charge for a toad????? :lol: :lol: :lol: or is it just plain old jealousy factor coming into play???? :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi did you see at the top of the page, the lengths 8O up to 54.5' long. you might have a problem on the odd site. :lol:
> 
> Olley


Can you imagine the Caravan Clubs wardens face tho'!!!!! 8O

Haaaaaaahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I recall seeing that concept years ago, yet it's still a concept?

Unless the front section is as "easy" to park as what they call a day-van in the US, I fail to see its advantage, which may, I suppose, answer my question above. The front section still seems too big to me, even for use in North America.

Dave
PS I see from time to time posts that talk about "RV jealousy". I must confess I don't understand it. If it's just a money thing, a huge fraction of RVs in Europe are cheaper than a huge fraction of European motorhomes.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> PS I see from time to time posts that talk about "RV jealousy". I must confess I don't understand it. If it's just a money thing, a huge fraction of RVs in Europe are cheaper than a huge fraction of European motorhomes.


Dave I wasn't referring to jealousy based upon value, more to do with the fact that the wardens are jealous of people having a toad. I think a lot of european motorhomes can cost as much as any RV.
I also didn't refer specifically to an RV.... :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

OK, my mistake, at least on this occasion.

It has, however, come up before in "explaining" why motorhomers in "lesser vehicles" don't wave at RVers, for example. A spurious explanation, in my view, but off-thread here.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dab if the tug part was kept down to 20' I think they could be used about town.

Sites could definitely be a problem, how could you argue with them charging for two pitches? :lol: 

I suppose if you could afford one, you could afford two pitches.

Olley


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I recall seeing that concept years ago, yet it's still a concept?


Yes, I posted this in Aug 2005 http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-7989-srv.html

and it doesn't seem to have moved on much


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

I find it amazing as well as it being somewhat suspicious that a magazine dedicated purely for American RV vehicles can feature such a vehicle yet fail to produce any article, report or comment on what must be the current most controversial matter to effect American motor-homes since they were first imported into the UK. :? 

That issue being the Dal's maximum size importation rules. 

Could you imagine the Farmers Weekly magazine back in 2001 NOT reporting one word on the Foot & Mouth Epidemic? 

If you try and raise the matter on the ARVM forums its as if you've mentioned a taboo subject, yet here we are still nothing resolved and the Nov 2006 issue of the ARVM is full of UK dealers offering you oversized RVs.

Just what is going on......anyone know?


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

I like it,I like it,I really bleepin like it,wonder if Brownhills would cancel my 840,that is awsome.I dare not show it to SWMBO.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> I find it amazing as well as it being somewhat suspicious that a magazine dedicated purely for American RV vehicles can feature such a vehicle yet fail to produce any article, report or comment on what must be the current most controversial matter to effect American motor-homes since they were first imported into the UK. :?
> That issue being the Dal's maximum size importation rules.
> Could you imagine the Farmers Weekly magazine back in 2001 NOT reporting one word on the Foot & Mouth Epidemic?
> If you try and raise the matter on the ARVM forums its as if you've mentioned a taboo subject, yet here we are still nothing resolved and the Nov 2006 issue of the ARVM is full of UK dealers offering you oversized RVs.
> Just what is going on......anyone know?


HERE HERE!!!!!
FULLY agree with you. It's about time this issue was sorted once and for all so that people like me, who DONT want to bury thier head in the sand and hope it'll go away can either relax or do something to thier rigs.
At the mo' there is NOTHING on paper to cover existing registered RV's that were bought in good faith. The best we've got is word of mouth from certain RV dealers who say that DVLA/SMMT are prepared to turn a blind eye to existing registered RV's but there's NOTHING actually in writing and I DONT like this one bit.
I'm SICK of ARVE, TW and Itchyfeet all trying to keep it quiet, I've even had a not particularly friendly phone call from a certain LARGE dealer in the Midlands "asking" me not to make a fuss! cos I'll "supposedly" be alright with mine. Thats because I had the audacity to E-Mail the V.P of Monaco and questioned the legality of the RV photoed in a previous issue of ARVE porporting to be fully UK legal when it obviously wasn't!
I'm also FED UP with a certain cornish dealers web site spouting that they know the answer but not actually publishing. I was actually told by that dealerships owner on the phone that they had it in writing that EXISTING registered RV's are OK and that, {Quote}, "we're just waiting for the right moment to publish the info we have" {Unquote}

IT'S NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!!!!!!
We're not all millionaires.
We cant all just write off 1000's of pounds 
We dont all want to bury our heads in the sand.

IT NEEDS SORTING.......ON PAPER.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Shucks gee wish I had seen that before shelling out my bucks at Birmingham show    maybe next time


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Zaskar,

I've had it from the horses mouth, namely Mr Aquilina at SMMT that the 'black' list, (so called due to the type colour) that he has been producing for the DVLA since, I believe May this year is compiled of details and measurements obtained from *the manufacturers handbook or brochure. * :shocked!: :shocked!:

Details of vehicles over the maximum permitted dimensions are placed on the 'red' oversized list.

This is great until Mr.DVLA man in his cloth cap and B&Q tape measure your RV that you have spent thousands buying and shipping it to the UK to find that the manufactures have been telling porkies.

I asked Mr.A" What then?"

His reply,"Sue the manufacturer for giving false details"


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And the answer to the rejoinder "But they're NOT false, just to a different definition to that the DVLA uses!"?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> And the answer to the rejoinder "But they're NOT false, just to a different definition to that the DVLA uses!"?


What about the US states that don't allow RVs as large as 102". I wonder what their definition is?. I was sort of planning a year out in the states and Canada buying an RV and selling it before returning only to be given the advice take a tape measure.

Regards Frank


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

It is merely a "bendy bus" with more glamour - we want one!

Rusky


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Zaskar
The certain cornish dealer............. has told me tonight that he will publish the missing piece of the jigsaw in 14 days


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

billym said:


> Zaskar
> The certain cornish dealer............. has told me tonight that he will publish the missing piece of the jigsaw in 14 days


Billym,

If you visit the web site of that certain cornish dealer >> Click Here<< you will see a BIG countdown number to the actual date, *which to-day changed to *8


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

He's on his hols so maybe he's 'lost' a week!


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> billym said:
> 
> 
> > Zaskar
> ...


Yaaaaaawn... I shall believe it when I see it Mick :roll: 
So they will publish another ambiguous load of tripe which will be of little or no use to "Joe Soap" like thee an me.....

And to keep "on topic"......if Mr foot complaint's latest update contains any information which is of any help to the man on the street who wishes to import his own thundering great RV (such as those advertised on their website) I shall import one of these bendy busses and eat it! (pass the salt please ! :lol: :lol: )


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

If you visit the web site of that certain cornish dealer >> Click Here<< you will see a BIG countdown number to the actual date, *which to-day changed to *8[/quote]

Errrrr, Oh eye! 8O 
Not on my screen it doesn't! 8O


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zaskar, it does on mine.

Olley


----------

